# H110 GTX



## iltisjim (18. Juli 2015)

Hhi Leute wollte nur mal wissen wann der release für die neue H110i GTX ist. Finde über die webseite oder video keine infos dazu.


----------



## NatokWa (18. Juli 2015)

Release von WAS ??? Wat soll das sein ?


----------



## Z-Y-X (18. Juli 2015)

@NatokWa
Eine AiO WaKü von Corsair mit 2x140er Lüfter für CPU.

Laut HWLuxx soll die wohl im August in den Handel. Allerdings kann ich dir auch nichts genaueres sagen. Hab nur mal eben schnell geschaut.

MfG


----------



## Z-Y-X (19. Juli 2015)

@zerogott
Nicht unbedingt.

Ist wohl schon im Handel.
Siehe Geizhals. Ab 150,- Euronen.
Smf

MfG


----------



## zerogott (19. Juli 2015)

Z-Y-X schrieb:


> @zerogott
> Nicht unbedingt.
> 
> Ist wohl schon im Handel.
> ...


genau das gleiche dachte ich auch,bis ich das gelesen habe "nicht lagernd"


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Das übliche Teil, wo du die Werkslüfter erst mal wegwerfen musst.

Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, wo der Unterschied zum H110i GT ist.

Auf der Webseite steht auch das gleiche. 



> Der Hydro Series H110i GT ist ein extrem leistungsstarker Komplett-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler für Gehäuse mit Montagepunkten für 280-mm-Radiatoren. Der 280-mm-Radiator und die zwei SP140L PWM-Lüfter liefern die überragende Wärmeableitung, die Sie für stark übertaktete CPUs benötigen. Der Lüfter ist mit Corsair Link kompatibel. Das heißt, Sie können die Kühlleistung anpassen, die Systemtemperatur überwachen und die Farbe der RGB-LED-Anzeige ändern.





> Der Hydro Series H110i GTX ist ein extrem leistungsstarker Komplett-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler für Gehäuse mit Montagepunkten für 280-mm-Radiatoren. Der 280-mm-Radiator und zwei SP140L PWM-Lüfter liefern die hervorragende Kühlleistung, die Sie für stark übertaktete CPUs benötigen.  Die Corsair Link Softwaresteuerung ist integriert. Das bedeutet, dass Sie direkt von Ihrem Desktop aus Temperaturen überwachen, die Kühlleistung steuern und die LED-Effekte anpassen können.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juli 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hhi Leute wollte nur mal wissen wann der release für die neue H110i GTX ist. Finde über die webseite oder video keine infos dazu.



Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 360mm (MC-G12V3)



Threshold schrieb:


> Das übliche Teil, wo du die Werkslüfter erst mal wegwerfen musst.
> 
> Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, wo der Unterschied zum H110i GT ist.
> 
> Auf der Webseite steht auch das gleiche.



110GT: Pumpeneinheit von CoolIT

110GTX: Pumpeneinheit von Asetek


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

Ist der Unterschied zwischen GT und GTX nicht der Pumpenhersteller? Asetek und Cool-IT?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

Wo ist aber der Unterschied?


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2015)

Die GTX-Pumpen (Asetek) sollen laut div. Foren leiser arbeiten.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juli 2015)

Die GTX und GT Variante unterscheidet sich einerseits bei den Schläuchen (GT - Gummiert und seitliche Zuführung in die Pumpe und GTX - Gesleevte Schläuche die von Oben in das Pumpengehäuse gesteckt werden) und bei dem Hersteller CoolIT (GT) Vs. Asetek (GTX). Bei den Eigenschaften und der Kühlleistung sind beide identisch. Verfügbar sollte die GTX Variante bereits sein, die GT Variante sowieso. So gesehen wurde das Aussehen der H100i GTX und der H80i GT angepasst.

Ich habe die H110i GT auf meiner R9 290X samt der im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter und diese drehen minimal und sind meiner Meinung nach absolut im Rahmen der Dinge. Ultra-Silent ist was anderes, aber als störend empfinde ich diese absolut nicht und die Temperatur gegenüber dem Stock Lüfter wurde fast halbiert unter Volllast.


----------



## iltisjim (22. Juli 2015)

Ich finde sie nirgends noch nicht einmal bei ebay


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Juli 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Ich finde sie nirgends noch nicht einmal bei ebay



Die trudeln wohl aktuell alle gerade ein. Bei einigen stehen sie bereits "Auf Lager": Preisvergleich



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Warum sind die Schläuche bei AiOs eigentlich immer so kackekurz (Tschuldigung)?
> Werden die dort auch wieder nicht über 28cm/29cm kommen?



Ich fühle mit dir. Ich habe den Radiator in der Front des Gehäuses und bis zur GPU ist es schon arg knapp geworden mit den Schläuchen. Länger werden die Schläuche wohl nicht werden, da es für die meisten Zwecke der CPU-Kühlung ausreicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ach schade...
> Aber danke für die Info. Leider reicht es ja weniger selten nicht zur GPU-Kühlung, obwohl Corsair extra Adapter dafür im Programm fährt (HG10).
> 
> Edit: was jetzt aber auch gesagt sein soll: das ist nicht nur bei Corsair so. Auch Kraken und co sind genauso kurz. Richtig ärgerlich.



ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid III-140

Bald erhältlich, Schlauchlänge beträgt wie beim Vorgänger Hybrid II 42cm.

Die Seite ist noch im Aufbau, paar Infos stimmen noch nicht oder sind Platzhalter (Preis 9999€, Angaben unter "Technische Daten").

Die Rubriken "Gallerie" und "Beschreibung" liefern aber schon einige Infos, z.B. CPU und VRM Temperatur auf einer AMD R9 290.


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ach schade...
> Aber danke für die Info. Leider reicht es ja weniger selten nicht zur GPU-Kühlung, obwohl Corsair extra Adapter dafür im Programm fährt (HG10).
> 
> Edit: was jetzt aber auch gesagt sein soll: das ist nicht nur bei Corsair so. Auch Kraken und co sind genauso kurz. Richtig ärgerlich.



In den meisten Fällen langt es, aber länger könnten die Schläuche beim Kühlen der GPU allemal sein. Ich habe mit dem 750D schon ein größeres Gehäuse und dort passt es wie gesagt mit der H110i GT in der Front. Kürzer dürften die Schläuche aber definitiv nicht sein. Alternativ könnte man noch im Boden die H100i (GTX) verbauen, wo es wiederrum gut passen würde mit den Schläuchen, nicht jedes Gehäuse bietet aber die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich habe die H110i GT auf meiner R9 290X samt der im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter und diese drehen minimal und sind meiner Meinung nach absolut im Rahmen der Dinge. Ultra-Silent ist was anderes, aber als störend empfinde ich diese absolut nicht und die Temperatur gegenüber dem Stock Lüfter wurde fast halbiert unter Volllast.



Lass die Lüfter mal auf über 70% laufen, dann wird es echt ungemütlich.
Das ist aber leider bei allen Wasserkästen so, also nicht nur auf Corsair System speziell gemünzt, dass die Dinger unter Last lauter sind als nötigt tut und man sie drosseln muss -- was du sicher gemacht hast -- damit sie erträglich werden.
Baut ihr aber gleich andere Lüfter ein, die auch unter Last leise arbeiten, kann man sich das alles sparen und hat trotzdem ein leistungsstarkes System, das dazu auch leise arbeitet.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. Juli 2015)

Klar laufen die Lüfter gedrosselt. So soll es ja auch sein. Bei geringer bis 3/4 Last drehen diese zwischen knapp 500RPM (40%) bis 1200RPM, was für mich persönlich eine absolut brauchbare Geräuschkulisse darstellt. Bei 1200RPM sind die Lüfter definitiv schon deutlich herauszuhören, aber als störend empfinde ich diese dann noch nicht. Alles was darüberhinaus passiert ist meiner Meinung nach als laut zu bezeichnen, was mich beim Spielen mit Headset z.B. auch nicht stört. Ultra-Silent kann man von den Stock Lüftern nicht erwarten. Warum nicht gleich Ultra-Silent mit dazu liefern? In den Vergleichstest muss man sich leider einem großen Spektrum stellen. Hat man nach oben hin nicht ausreichend Luft, landet man in Tabellen nicht da wo man gerne hin möchte. So gesehen pushen alle AiO Kühlungen, wie von dir ja schon richtig beobachtet, die Messlatte und damit verbunden auch die Lautstärke unnötig nach oben.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> In den Vergleichstest muss man sich leider einem großen Spektrum stellen. Hat man nach oben hin nicht ausreichend Luft, landet man in Tabellen nicht da wo man gerne hin möchte. So gesehen pushen alle AiO Kühlungen, wie von dir ja schon richtig beobachtet, die Messlatte und damit verbunden auch die Lautstärke unnötig nach oben.



Und das ist mein größter Kritikpunkt.
Es wird immer nur nach Benchmarkvergleiche geguckt. Hauptsache ganz vorne stehen, egal mit welchen Mitteln.
Ein Unternehmen könnte mal Vorreiter sein und sagen, dass wir nicht ganz vorne stehen müssen, aber dafür liefern wir das beste Gesamtpaket ab.
Traut sich nur keiner.


----------



## Amon (24. Juli 2015)

Weil die Kunden ja auch immer nur auf die Benchmarks gucken. Sieht man immer schön wenn sich wer ne neue GPU kaufen will.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, aber die Benchmarks spielen eine zu große Rolle. Außerdem sind die Lüfter aus dem Lieferumfang der AIO Kühlungen nun nicht auch direkt Müll. Das sie nicht jedem gerecht werden ist aber auch klar.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2015)

Aber wenn niemand anfängt, wird es kein Umdenken geben.
Also hin zu qualitativ guten Sachen, hin zu guten Grafikkarten ohne Benchmarkstress, hin zu Kühlern mit passenden und leisen Lüftern, hin zu qualitativ guten Netzteilen ohne das Gelaber von japanischen Caps, obwohl sekundär nur Schrott verbaut ist --   -- und weg von dem ganzen Marketing Geblubbere, das teilweise in einem erschreckendem Maße ausgeartet ist.



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch nicht gut, aber die Benchmarks spielen eine zu große Rolle. Außerdem sind die Lüfter aus dem Lieferumfang der AIO Kühlungen nun nicht auch direkt Müll. Das sie nicht jedem gerecht werden ist aber auch klar.



Ich hab ja vor ein paar Wochen ein paar Wasserkästen getestet -- darunter auch den H110i GT -- und abgesehen von den extrem lauten Lüftern unter Last, war das Teil schon ganz gut. Die Pumpe hat mich am meisten überrascht, sie hat stets leise und zurückhaltend gearbeitet.
Die Leistung der Kühlung mit von mir ausgestateten Referenzkühlern war sehr gut und standen den Werkslüftern in nichts nach -- waren aber eben deutlich leiser.+
Das Prozent, was ihr mit dem schnellen Werkslüftern am Ende herauskitzeln wollt, ist es einfach nicht wert, derart laut zu werden.
klar gibt es eine Menge Leute, die sich von irgendwelchen Benchmarks blenden lassen, aber trotzdem sollte man den Usern vielleicht eine Möglichkeit der Wahl anbieten?
Vielleicht die Produkte auch ohne Lüfter verkaufen?

Ach ja. Die Mitbewerber -- hab ja nicht nur Corsair gehabt -- sind leider genauso. Auch viel zu laute Lüfter unter Last. Sowas muss einfach nicht sein. 

Und bevor da eine Frage auftaucht...
Der Corsair H110i GT hat, neben einem Produkt eines Mitbewerbers, am Besten abgeschnitten.
Ich lobe Corsair... Meine Fresse.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. Juli 2015)

Schön, dass dir die H110i GT gefällt. Ich bin mit der Leistung auf meiner GPU auch mehr als zufrieden. Der Referenzkühler kratzte lautstark an den 90°C und mehr und mit der AIO passiert dies nun nicht mehr. 

Den Versuch die AIOs ohne Lüfter zu vertreiben wurde auch schon (nicht nur von uns) gewagt und gelinde gesagt ist der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen. Eventuell wurde es falsch aufgezogen, bzw. muss es je nach Absatzmarkt individuell angepasst werden. Ich bin der Meinung dass es ohne immensen Zeit- und Kostenaufwand gar nicht erst funktioniert. Wenn sich das am Ende im Preis wiederspiegelt bleibt alles in den Regalen liegen. Hinzu kommt, dass die Leute die nicht tagtäglich in Foren sind oder sich stundenlang mit der Materie bis ins Detail auseinander setzen bei der Wahl von Lüftern schlicht überfordert sind. Einfach wird es einem hier tatsächlich nicht gemacht. Die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter sind ja nicht ganz so schlecht wie man eventuell annehmen mag wenn man sich in den Foren umschaut und die Information sollte ebenso weitergeben werden. Vielen Usern reicht es tatsächlich aus.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2015)

Wenn du die Lüfter drosselst. 
Das solltet ihr dann aber auch entweder auf der Verpackung oder im Handbuch vermerken, dass das notwendig ist, wenn man ein halbwegs leises System möchte.
Ich kenne das ja aus meiner Arbeit im PC Laden. Da werden dann Produkte von euch gekauft und der Kunde kommt in den Laden und "beschwert" sich, dass das Produkt unter Last sehr laut agiert.
Es sind Informationen, die dem Kunden letztendlich fehlen.
Eine Menge Leute setzen die Wasserkästen ein, weil ihnen ein riesen Luftkühler optisch nicht zusagt. Das letzte Stück liegt dann bei euch, nicht nur die Vorzüge des Produktes in einem strahlenden Licht eintauchen zu lassen, sondern eben auch den einen oder anderen Nachteil anzusprechen und gleichzeitig dafür eine Lösung anzubieten, eben die Drosselung. Selbst wenn die Lüfter bei 50% Last abreiten, macht das unterm Strich nicht mal 3° Unterschied aus.
Wichtig ist auch, dass die Idle Drehzahl niedriger ist. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter im Idle schon viel zu schnell drehen. Ob die Wassertemperatur nun 26 oder 29° beträgt ist irrelevant, aber zwischen 400 und 800rpm liegt ein großer Unterschied, was Lautheit angeht.

Ich versuche auch nur Anreize zu geben, wie man ein Produkt, das ja gut ist, noch ein wenig verbessern kann, nicht nur um sich von den Mitbewerbern abzuheben, sondern auch speziell um Kunden anzusprechen, auch Kunden, die sich vielleicht nicht so gut damit ausgeben und nicht jeden Artikel im Netz über das Produkt gelesen haben.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. Juli 2015)

Das ein Hersteller von egal welchem Produkt Nachteile auf dem begrenzten Raum einer Verpackung aufdruckt wäre mir Neu. Wer würde dies denn freiwillig und in welcher Form tun? Auf der Verpackung steht außerdem, dass man die Lüfter mit Hilfe von Corsair Link in der Leistung regulieren kann. 

Es ist richtig, dass man einen Kunden darauf hinweisen sollte, dass er sich mit dem gekauften Produkt und dessen Feature auseinandersetzen muss und hier könnte man definitiv ansetzen um Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. Im PC Laden sollte dies durch das Wissen des gut informierten Fachverkäufers geschehen, der Fragen des Kunden vor Ort klären kann (zu Oft leider ein Wunschdenken). Wie gut es unseren PC Läden geht, sieht man ja leider wieder an der jüngst in die Nachrichten gekommenen Anmeldung eines Insolvenzverfahrens.

@Moon_Knight - Zu sagen, jeder Lüfter den wir mit einem Produkt Bundeln sei schlecht, ist bei einem Punkt den jeder rein subjektiv anders empfindet weder informativ noch nützlich. Ich bin mir aber ganz sicher, dass wir hier und in anderen Foren mehr gleichgesinnte wie dich antreffen werden.

Ich habe es mir nicht ausgedacht das ich die H110i GT samt der Originallüfter im Einsatz habe. Würden mich die Lüfter stören, hätte ich diese längst ausgetauscht, zudem ich dank meines Berufs nicht mal für Ersatz bezahlen müsste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. Juli 2015)

Lol. Klar mag ich meinen Arbeitgeber, ansonsten würde ich nicht für diesen Arbeiten. Zudem muss ich ja irgendwie die von den Forenmitgliedern gemachten Behauptungen nachvollziehen können und ohne die Produkte selbst anzutesten geht dies nicht. Wenn ein Lüfter hier zudem unglaublicher Mist ist, würde ich das auch so wiedergeben. Bisher ist es mir aber erspart geblieben.

Die Lüfter des 750D empfand ich persönlich als OK. Nicht unbrauchbar oder gar unerträglich wie du schreibst. Keinesfalls würde ich diese als Ultra-Silent bezeichnen. Bevor ich die H100i auf Push/Pull, sowie die R9 290X umgebaut habe, habe ich diese mehr als ein Jahr lang genutzt und war nie genervt. Das diese dann rausgeflogen sind, liegt daran, dass die von der H110i GT mehr Druck erzeugen und sich besser regeln lassen dank PWM . Der hinten wurde zusammen mit den Lüftern für die H100i ausgetauscht da er sich optisch netter ins Gesamtbild einbindet. Wenn mich die Lüfter der Hydro dermaßen nerven würden, würde ich diese gegen SP140er tauschen, auch wenn es diese nicht als PWM Variante gibt im Moment. Die Originallüfter der H100i hatten z.B. bei bestimmten Umdrehungen ein Rattern von sich gegeben welches absolut nervtötend war. Glücklicherweise kein Regelfall.

Zum 600T kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich bisher keins verwendet habe. Aber über den riesen Lüfter hab ich auch nichts gutes gelesen in den Foren, würde aber nun auch nicht ohne diese selbst gehört zu haben schreiben, das dieser schlecht ist. Die H90 werd ich mir mal kommen lassen, da ich diese selbst noch nicht ausprobiert habe.

Dein Feedback zu den unerträglichen Lüftern ist selbstverständlich angekommen und wird auch die Produktmanager in den Staaten erreichen. Mal schauen was diese daraus machen werden.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Das ein Hersteller von egal welchem Produkt Nachteile auf dem begrenzten Raum einer Verpackung aufdruckt wäre mir Neu. Wer würde dies denn freiwillig und in welcher Form tun? Auf der Verpackung steht außerdem, dass man die Lüfter mit Hilfe von Corsair Link in der Leistung regulieren kann.



Die Lüfter verbindet man nicht mit dem Corsair Link, sondern lässt sie über den Anschluss des Mainboards regeln, denn die Software ist -- na ja. 
Dass du die Lüfter bei dir drosselst, ist doch schon ein Nachteil, denn so können die Lüfter nicht mehr die Maximalleistung ausfahren, um über das gesamte Spektrum kühlen zu können.
Was ist so schlimm daran, das im Handbuch zu erwähnen?
Und welchen Temperaturunterschied hast du denn unter Last, wenn du die drosselst, im Vergleich zu ungedrosselten? Schon mal ausprobiert?



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass man einen Kunden darauf hinweisen sollte, dass er sich mit dem gekauften Produkt und dessen Feature auseinandersetzen muss und hier könnte man definitiv ansetzen um Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. Im PC Laden sollte dies durch das Wissen des gut informierten Fachverkäufers geschehen, der Fragen des Kunden vor Ort klären kann (zu Oft leider ein Wunschdenken). Wie gut es unseren PC Läden geht, sieht man ja leider wieder an der jüngst in die Nachrichten gekommenen Anmeldung eines Insolvenzverfahrens.



Die Kunden kamen ja nicht zu uns und kaufen, sie hatte schon gekauft. Sie hatten im Internet gekauft und niemand hat ihnen gesagt, dass die Produkte, so wie sie sind, unter Last laut werden.
Ich hab ihnen Alternativen angeboten -- Drosselung oder andere Lüfter -- und das wurde angenommen. 



Bluebeard schrieb:


> @Moon_Knight - Zu sagen, jeder Lüfter den wir mit einem Produkt Bundeln sei schlecht, ist bei einem Punkt den jeder rein subjektiv anders empfindet weder informativ noch nützlich. Ich bin mir aber ganz sicher, dass wir hier und in anderen Foren mehr gleichgesinnte wie dich antreffen werden.
> 
> Ich habe es mir nicht ausgedacht das ich die H110i GT samt der Originallüfter im Einsatz habe. Würden mich die Lüfter stören, hätte ich diese längst ausgetauscht, zudem ich dank meines Berufs nicht mal für Ersatz bezahlen müsste.
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass sie schkecht sind, sie machen ja ihren Job.
Aber wieso müsst ihr Lüfter verbauen, die in der Spitze so schnell drehen?
Was würde das für einen Unterschied in der Leistung machen wenn ihr stattdessen Lüfter nimmst, die ein Drehzahlband von 400-1500rpm oder sogar nur bis 1000rpm dreht?
Ich habs ausprobiert.
Mit meinem referenzlüfter waren die Temperaturen im Idle 3 Kelvin höher, unter Last lag der Unterschied bei 1 Kelvin -- also Messtoleranz -- und das bei deutlich geringerer Lautstärke.
Mit den Silent Lüftern -- als bis 1000rpm - lag die Idle Temperatur 4 Kelvin höher. Die last Temperatur lag um 10 Kelvin höher. Also statt 52° Wassertemperatur waren es 62° Wassertempertatur.
62° halte ich für völlig unbedenklich, die Lüfter waren aber stets leise.
Leider ist man natürlich mit 62° nicht mehr am vorderen Ende des Balkens. 
Und mich stört dieses Balken denken sehr, da es völlig irrelevant ist.


Ach ja, die Silent Lüfter sind nicht gerade für Radiatoren geeignet, aufgrund der Bauweise, aber sie machen trotzdem einen guten Job.
Wenn ich jetzt daran denke, dass man spezielle Radiatoren Lüfter hat, die eben von 400 oder weniger bis 1200rpm drehen, könnte das auf jeden Fall was werden. 
Einfach mal über den Schatten springen, den Balken hinter sich lassen und was neues Wagen, was sich noch nie jemand getraut hat.


----------



## iltisjim (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo ich habe die GTX neu bekommen und es ist meine erste Kühlung in der form.
Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Program CorsairLink.

Ersten kann ich die LED an der Pumpe nicht nach Temperaturen einstellen sondern nur für einen bestimmten wert. Bei mir steht dort nur "normal,Temperatur" aber normal sollte doch noch "Cycling" dort stehen oder?

Zweitens beim einstellen der Lüfter habe ich das Gefühl das sich nichts tut. Ich habe zwar andere Lüfter eingebaut "Silent wings 2" aber selbst bei der Option "Fix%" wenn ich auf 1% oder 100% mache tut sich manchmal nichts oder sehr träge. Manchmal gehts und manchmal halt nur nach nem Programm neustart.

Drittens gibt es den lüfter "ASUSTeK Motherboard CPU Aux Fan" mit diesem kann ich garnichts anfangen. Ist das einer der beiden die an dem Radiator sind?

Viertens zur Temperatur. Ich habe einmal die Temperatur von dem "Intel Core" und einmal von der "H110iGTX Cooler Temp", ich gehe mal davon aus das der Zweite die pumpe ist. Wenn ich jetzt nen CPU Stresstest mache, geht natürlich die Temperatur vom Intel hoch (So auf 60 grad vorher waren es 76grad) aber die Pumpe bleibt bei Ihren 31-35 grad.
Ist das normal? Ich hätte eher gedacht das die Temperatur mehr ansteigt da sie ja die Temperatur aufnehmen soll wie eine Heizung und diese dann am Radiator abgibt.


Hoffe ich hab es nicht zu umständlich geschrieben was ich meine


----------



## iltisjim (25. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Lüfter verbindet man nicht mit dem Corsair Link, sondern lässt sie über den Anschluss des Mainboards regeln, denn die Software ist -- na ja.
> )



Aso das würde ja meinen zweiten punkt ja einigermaßen erklären.


----------



## defPlaya (6. August 2015)

Unterstützt die H110i GTX auch die neuen Intel 1151 Sockel?


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2015)

Die Bohrungen im board haben sich seit Sockel 1156 nicht mehr geändert.
Daher passt ein Kühler für 1150 auch für 1151.


----------



## defPlaya (6. August 2015)

Welche Lüfter hast du den genommen? Kann man die Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition* dafür gut nutzen? Sollen so leise wie möglich sein.


----------



## defPlaya (6. August 2015)

Industrial? Hört sich laut an haha. Die Sig sehe ich nicht wenn ich mit dem Handy online bin.
Sind dem die Corsair für die AiO geeignet oder sollte ich lieber Noiseblocker PK 2 nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2015)

Die Noctuas sind Oberklasselüfter.
Die Industriellen haben nur weniger Zubehör, etwas höhere Maximaldrehzahl und sind schwarz.

Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den Lagernebengeräuschen kann sich Noiseblocker eine dicke Scheibe von Noctua abschneiden.


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Eine kurze Frage. Nun wollte ich die plastik Backplate an mein Mainboard befestigen. Ich habe die Schrauben wie unter "2" beschrieben angebracht. Was ich jetzt festgestellt habe ist, dass die die Backplate nicht fest am Mainbard befestigt ist sondern locker hin und her wackelt. Ist das so gewollt???? Sollte das ein Fehler sein will ich alles zurückschicken und nicht die an der Pumpe befindliche WLP benutzen.


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Ja habe beide gleich langen genommen. die Backplate ist aktuell sehr locker. Ich baue jetzt die Pumpe an. Sollte es dann nicht besser sein, versuche ich die AiO zurück zu schicken. Ich habe es zweimal ein und ausgebaut aber richtig fest bekomme ich die Backplate nicht.

Neben mir legen 4x schwarze Verbindungsschrauben und 4x welche mit unterschiedlichen Längen. Ich kaufe mir doch keine Unterlegscheiben extra dazu obwohl die AiO für mein System laut Hersteller kompatibel ist. Dann schicke ich es zurück und kaufe mir eine andere.


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Ahhhhh ok. Gut dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Das kam mir nur sehr komisch vor, dass die Backplate so locker da rumbaumelt. Danke dir für deine Hilfe.


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Also ich pack es nicht. Habe im Prime 95 temperaturen von ca 97c. Ich hatte vorher mit meinem Mugen 4 max 65c gehabt. Ich wollte mich mit der AiO nicht verbessern sondern ein gleiches Ergebiniss bei besserer Optik zu erhalten. Ich weiß nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe.  Ich habe alle Schrauben wir in der Einleitung angebracht und festgezogen. Ich habe neue WLP ( Artic Cooling MX 4) drauf gemacht und die Pumpe so fest wie möglich angeschraubt. Aktuell sind die Stocklüfter verbaut.  Satakabel angeschlossen, die Pumpe mit dem Mainboard verbunden und die beiden Lüfter an das Y Kabel verbunden. Also was mache ich falsch.

Ist das hier überhaupt der richtige Ort um mein Problem zu bescheiben?

VG


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Ja diese Version benutze ich. In der Sig ist das aktuelle System. Was mich sehr verwundert ist, dass Core 0 76c hat und Core 4 bei 92c liegt. Habe ich die AiO falsch montiert?

Mit meinem alten Mugen 4 ging Prime nie so hoch!


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Schrauben "G" gibt es bei mir nicht nur "B" 4xLGA 115X. Das sollten die richtigen sein. Ja die Pumpe läuft. Aktuell aber im quiet Modus. Sie ist am zierpen. Mein Case ist gerade offen. Ich habe jetzt nochmal ordentlich WLP nachgetragen und die Temps sind nach 10 min Prime zwischen 75c Core 0 und 82c Core 4. Das ist zwar immernoch viel aber schon besser. Noch sind die Standardlüfter verbaut. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die AiO so am pusten ist.


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ach quak. Guck dir an, was in deinen Anwendungen angezeigt wird. Prime95 kommt doch direkt aus der Hölle.
> Hast du sie denn in "push"- oder "pull"-Anordnung verbaut (Sprich: blasen oder ziehen sie die Luft durch den Radi)?



Die Lüfter blasen die Luft durch den Radi! Ok ich gucke mal was nach paar min. BF4  für Temps kommen.


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Hmmm ok kann ich mal versuchen. Dann sieht man zwar das Corsair Logo verkehr herum aber das wollte Corsair sicherlich. Ich nutze aktuell NB Black Silent PK2!

Edit: So bei BF4 nach 20 min spielen liegen die Temps zwischen 67 und 69c. 

Könntest du mal bitte posten, welche Temps du hast beim spielen?


----------



## defPlaya (17. August 2015)

So die AiO ist ausgebaut und geht morgen zurück. Habe wieder den Mugen 4 verbaut und was soll ich sagen. Obwohl nur ein 120mm NB Silentlüfter fix auf 7v gedrosselt ist wird die CPU bei zwei Stunden Prime 95 nicht über 71c warm (peek). Aktuell zwischen 60-65c. Naja ich habe Corsair eine Chance gegeben. Bei mir hat es nicht geklappt und das wars für mich mit AiO´s für CPUs. Ich danke dir  *Moon_Knight* für deine Hilfe und Mühen!


----------



## Bluebeard (20. August 2015)

Bist du sicher dass du die Backplate richtig installiert hattest? Dort sind Aussparrungen für die Schrauben des Sockels. Liegen diese falsch, kann kein Anpressdruck generiert werden und der Kühler kühlt entsprechend schlecht. Habe bei mir den gleichen Prozi und "nur" die H100i und sehe solch hohe Temperaturen nicht.


----------



## iltisjim (28. August 2015)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem die backplatte ist nicht so toll du musst Gummi Unterlegscheiben dran machen. 
Also Backplatte -Unterlegscheiben -Mainboard -Schraubbefestigung
Dann erst hatte ich einen richtig festen anziehdruck und Werte von 62 Grad. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Ich hab kleine Wasser Dichtungen benutzt findest du bestimmt im baumarkt


----------



## Bluebeard (28. August 2015)

Dies ist nicht notwendig um den nötigen Anpressdruck zu erzielen. Bitte vorerst den korrekten Sitz der Backplate überprüfen. Die Aussparungen für die Verschraubung des Sockels bleibt gerne unbeachtet und dann sitzt das ganze nicht korrekt.


----------



## Chris40611 (3. September 2015)

Hab die H110i GTX und komme net über 50 Grad o.o


----------



## Bluebeard (4. September 2015)

Und das ganze jetzt ohne etwaige Unterlegscheiben und sonstiges?! Bei der H110i GTX kommt ja eh noch hinzu, dass die Backplate die Plastikvariante mit den Metallmuttern ist. Diese wurde seit der ursprünglichen Version bereits mehrfach angepasst. Müsste sich um die dritte Version handeln wenn ich nicht eine vergessen habe in der Eile.


----------



## Chris40611 (6. September 2015)

Alles Serie...
Keine Ahnung welche Version ich habe.
System ist seit ner Woche Aktiv.

--

EDIT:

Ich sollte noch hinzufügen das ich das ganze im QUIET MODE betreibe.
Durchschnittlich 45*C bei Battlefield. Full HD alles auf Ultra & Max AA usw.
NIEMALS über 50*C


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für die zusätzlichen Infos. Passt ja wunderbar mit den Temps.


----------



## raveya (11. September 2015)

habe das ähnliche Phänomen, das ohne Cooling-Unit die Backplate rumwackelt, und ein Spielraum auch noch in der Bewegung nach oben hingegeben ist, legt sich dieser wenn die Kühl-Einheit drauf installiert wird?

Habe vorsichtshalber noch ein paar Gummi-Unterlegscheiben dazugeordert gehabt, schadet es wenn ich diese darunter installiere? Sollte ja der Anpressdruck eigl.  steigen oder?


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2015)

Die Backplate wird mit Installation der Pumpe an das Board herangezogen und ist dann Bombenfest. Die Unterlegscheiben würde ich nicht verwenden.


----------



## xHaru (8. Oktober 2015)

Lohnt sich die H110 (i) GTX? Ich überlege seit längerem, mir so eine Kühlung zuzulegen, selber bauen will ich nicht.

Schade, dass es nicht noch deutlich mehr 280-er AiOs gibt, sonst könnt ich noch etwas besser wählen. 

LG


----------



## wooty1337 (8. Oktober 2015)

Die Lüfter sind halt nach wie vor Crap bei den AiOs von Corsair. Ansonsten ist das Teil nicht verkehrt. Ich persönlich würde bei genug Platz im Gehäuse aber lieber zur https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-xlc-predator-240-komplett-wasserkuehlung-wase-271.html greifen.

EDIT: Die NZXT X61 ist auch noch gut.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Oktober 2015)

Die H110i GT/GTX sind beide sehr gut. Ich habe die GT Variante mit dem HG10 Adapter auf meiner R9 290x und bin mit der Kühlleistung mehr als zufrieden. Setze zudem die Standardlüfter ein und lasse diese auf Minimalgeschwindigkeit drehen. Das die Lüfter "Crap" sind, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das es leisere gibt aber schon. Seitens der Kühlleistung sind wir mit der H110er Serie top und den beiden genannten Alternativen vorzuziehen meiner Meinung nach. Preis-/Leistung stimmt bei den H110ern im Vergleich und das auch noch dann, wenn man sich zum Lüftertausch entscheidet.


----------



## wooty1337 (8. Oktober 2015)

Da es andere Hersteller ja auch hinbekommen Leistungsfähige Lüfter zu bauen die unter Last die Toleranzgrenze nicht überschreiten sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter für mich schon ein Kritikpunkt - "Crap" war wohl ein wenig zu viel des Guten - Zumal man das bei dem Preis auch erwarten darf. Und mit Minimaldrehzahl wird das bei nem übertakten Haswell/Haswell-E/Skylake wohl auch schwierig. Wenn gute Lüfter beiliegen würden wären die H100/H110er sicher noch attraktiver.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Lohnt sich die H110 (i) GTX? Ich überlege seit längerem, mir so eine Kühlung zuzulegen, selber bauen will ich nicht.
> 
> Schade, dass es nicht noch deutlich mehr 280-er AiOs gibt, sonst könnt ich noch etwas besser wählen.
> 
> LG



Wenn du die Werkslüfter austauscht, ist das schon brauchbar.
Leider ist das Preis Leistungsverhältnis halt grottenschlecht.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Oktober 2015)

Lautstärke empfindet jeder anders. Das die Lüfter nicht Ultra Silent sind stimmt absolut. Ich persönlich habe immer noch nichts gegen die Lüfter aus dem Lieferumfang und nutze sie weiter ohne diese austauschen zu wollen. Wenn ich die GPU fordere und die Lüfter schneller drehen, so dass diese auch deutlich hörbar sind, habe ich zumeist Kopfhörer auf oder die Lautsprecher geben das Spielgeschehen wieder. Das dies hier von vielen Enthusiasten anders gesehen wird, ist mir klar, aber die Lüfter als absolut unbrauchbar/crap/mist darzustellen stimmt einfach nicht. Mit AiOs wird man nie die optimale Lösung finden, wenn man genau hinschaut. Da bedarf es einfach einer wesentlich teureren Custom-Lösung oder man versucht sich an den AiOs und tauscht die Lüfter. Das dann das P/L Verhältnis grottenschlecht sei im Vergleich zu anderen AiOs oder gar an Custom-Lösungen sehe ich ebenfalls nicht so.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir auch die H 110i GT trotz aller schlechten Kritiken gekauft und bin super zufrieden. Die Lüfter laufen mit 1100 rpm per Lüftersteuerung und alles ist gut. 
Da ist meine GTX 780 extrem lauter.


----------



## wooty1337 (8. Oktober 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> [...]aber die Lüfter als absolut unbrauchbar/crap/mist darzustellen stimmt einfach nicht[...].



Lieber Bluebeard, ich habe meine Aussage doch bereits revidiert bzw. verbessert. Ich wollte die beliegenden Lüfter keinesfalls als unbrauchbar o.ä. hinstellen. Meines Empfinden nacj sind sie einfach zu laut, und das muss mMn. nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, dass hatte ich übersehen. Es ist ja absolut legitim, dass man die Lüfter für sich selbst als unbrauchbar definiert. Dies tun im Enthusiasten-Segment im Zusammenhang mit AiOs mehrere Power-User. Ich kann dies auch verstehen. Es entstehen durch solche Aussagen aber leider die Annahme, dass man die Lüfter direkt aus der Verpackung dem Recycling zuführen muss. Dem ist ja nicht so und daher meine etwas deutlichere Meinung zum Thema. Ich persönlich würde auch andere Lüfter den Kühlern beilegen, um auch die Enthusiasten unter uns mit entsprechenden Lösungen befriedigen zu können. Es gab ja auch Versuche gänzlich ohne Lüfter auszuliefern, was leider auch nicht akzeptiert wurde. Jedes Mal, wenn mir gesagt wird, dass die Lüfter als zu Laut empfunden werden, geht die Information zu den Produktmanagern. Eventuell verbessert sich die Situation ja entsprechend in der Zukunft. Jedes Feedback, jede Kritik ist wichtig. Dafür vielen Dank.


----------



## xHaru (9. Oktober 2015)

Eine Frage: Bekomm ich die H110i GTX ohne Probleme in ein Enthoo Pro? Ich frage, da mir hier im Forum ein Post zu Gesicht gekommen ist, in dem steht, dass H110i GT und H110i GTX verschiedene Lüfterabstände aufweisen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


Die Lüfter kommen bei mir dann sowieso raus, da ich meine BlackSilentPro nutzen werde. Ich will einfach direkt Highend-Lüfter reinbacken, zumal ich die auch schon hab. 

Die mitgelieferten Lüfter kann ich supi für den Sommer gebrauchen. 

Ist bei der H110i GTX eigentlich ein PWM-Y-Kabel dabei?

Ein Tipp: Lüfter sollten unhörbar sein. Eventuell sollte man bei sowas über eine Silentbestückung nachdenken und diese dann auch sehr stark bewerben. Wenn Corsair Link dann funktioniert, kann man da ja auch bestimmte Profile freigeben, die die Drehzahl der Lüfter beschränken können. 

Beispiel:


Spoiler



-UltraSilent: Lüfter dreht bis maximal 700rpm

 -Silent: Lüfter dreht bis max. 900rpm

 -Gaming: Lüfter dreht bis max. 1100rpm, hält sich eher zurück

 -Overclock: Lüfter dreht bis max. 1500rpm, hält sich eher zurück

 -ExtremeOC: Rette sich, wer kann! Maximale Drehzahl wird ausgereizt. 

So kann man das auch implementieren. Wenn man die Profile mit Lüfterkurven dann noch individuell einstellen kann, kann man sich damit sehr gut schmücken und noch mehr gute Tests abstauben. Wenn da dann die Pumpe noch leise genug ist, wärs doch richtig genial.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Es entstehen durch solche Aussagen aber leider die Annahme, dass man die Lüfter direkt aus der Verpackung dem Recycling zuführen muss.



Wenn man eine leise und trotzdem leistungsfähige Kompaktwasserkühlung haben will, muss man das aber machen.
Die Leistungsfähigkeit der Kühlung kommt mit den Werkslüftern doch nur deswegen zu Stande, weil sie eben so schnell drehen bei Max Leistung und aufgrund dessen eben unfassbar laut sind -- und wer die Lüfter mal bei max Drehzahl gehört hat, denkt, dass da was kaputt ist.
Drosselst du also die Lüfter, verschenkst du gleichzeitig auch Leistung und damit den Sinn so einer kompakten Wasserkühlung. Dann kannst du dir gleich einen Luftkühler kaufen.



xHaru schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Bekomm ich die H110i GTX ohne Probleme in ein Enthoo Pro? Ich frage, da mir hier im Forum ein Post zu Gesicht gekommen ist, in dem steht, dass H110i GT und H110i GTX verschiedene Lüfterabstände aufweisen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?



Ja, passt problemlos rein.

Und Silent liegt bei mir bei unter 500rpm.


----------



## xHaru (9. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man eine leise und trotzdem leistungsfähige Kompaktwasserkühlung haben will, muss man das aber machen.
> Die Leistungsfähigkeit der Kühlung kommt mit den Werkslüftern doch nur deswegen zu Stande, weil sie eben so schnell drehen bei Max Leistung und aufgrund dessen eben unfassbar laut sind -- und wer die Lüfter mal bei max Drehzahl gehört hat, denkt, dass da was kaputt ist.
> Drosselst du also die Lüfter, verschenkst du gleichzeitig auch Leistung und damit den Sinn so einer kompakten Wasserkühlung. Dann kannst du dir gleich einen Luftkühler kaufen.
> 
> ...


Gut, vielen Dank. 

Also aus meinem Enthoo Pro sind meine Lüfter (Siehe Sig) nicht hörbar und die drehen bei ca. 600-700rpm. 


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Enthusiastenproblem". Man assoziiert mit einer Wasserkühlung (Ja, auch mit einer AiO) im Allgemeinen eine Leistungsstarke und leise Lösung, für die man aber auch draufzahlt.
> Es dürfte sich so manch einer (wie z.B. auf Amazon zu lesen) erschrocken haben, als diese Gedankenwelt durch die beiliegenden Lüfter mal direkt geschrottet wurde.
> Es ist einfach völlig unnötig und damit ärgerlich. Wenn es Corsair nicht selbst schafft, sollen sie eine Kooperation mit etablierten Lüfterherstellern wagen.
> Bei jedem Produkt dasselbe. Besonders ärgerlich ist das auch bei Gehäusen, bei denen 3, 4 oder noch mehr Austauschlüfter nochmal ordenlich ins Budget einschlagen.
> ...



Vielen Dank. 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch eLoops bei den AiOs beiliegend, dann ist mein Tag gerettet.


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2015)

Noctua NA-SYC1: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Günstiger und zwei Stück.


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2015)

Die haben doch auch einen Mantel.
https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/zuad-475_zuad_475_1g_800x800.jpg


----------



## xHaru (9. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Noctua NA-SYC1: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> Günstiger und zwei Stück.



Vielen Dank auch dir. Sind die bei Caseking auch so günstig? Also dann würd ich mir wahrscheinlich bald welche bestellen. 


@Moon_Knight Also bei 4 Lüftern würd sich das gut anbieten.


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2015)

https://www.caseking.de/noctua-na-s...d-475.html?sPartner=185?campaign=psm/geizhals


----------



## xHaru (9. Oktober 2015)

Okay danke, dann kommt man doch in einem eigentlich recht guten Preisrahmen an.


----------



## mr2insane (20. Oktober 2015)

Welche Lüfter wären denn brauchbar dazu zu kaufen ?


----------



## xHaru (21. Oktober 2015)

https://geizhals.de/?fs=Noiseblocker+BlackSilentPro+PK&in=

Z.B. diese hier.


----------



## mr2insane (23. Oktober 2015)

Die frage die ich mir gestellt habe, ist eine Alternative von Corsair, mit welchen Lüftern könnte ich die Wasserkühlung optimieren?


----------

